# Would it be stupid to ask him..



## momtoboys (Apr 22, 2012)

My husband has left, says its over. Said he wants a divorce. Would it be stupid to ask him to try to go to counseling? Even if it doesnt help the marriage, it may help build a co-parenting relationship since there seems to be a lot of anger and resentment on both parts. I dont want to ask him to do that and then him say "no its over, i told you" and then make me feel an inch big. I think counseling would help even if we dont reconcile. 

Do you think itd be stupid to ask him to try counseling?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Is there another woman in the picture? No harm in asking, but I would wait a couple of weeks. See if his mindset softens a bit. You may want to consider individual counseling in the mean time though.


----------



## momtoboys (Apr 22, 2012)

No other woman in the picture, we both have pretty much crumbled and changed once he joined the military. our marriage hasnt been the same since. the army really changed us both.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Isn't your husband in the Carolinas and you're in Maryland? How would counseling from two different states work? 

(not being snarky, but if you're the poster I think you are, you're living VERY FAR apart)


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

IMO, anything that keeps open the lines of communication is helpful, especially with respect to co-parenting issues. That's even how I would pitch it to him.

Just don't expect a turnaround in his decision.


----------



## momtoboys (Apr 22, 2012)

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> Isn't your husband in the Carolinas and you're in Maryland? How would counseling from two different states work?
> 
> (not being snarky, but if you're the poster I think you are, you're living VERY FAR apart)




He is suppose to come up in may or june. There is also telephone and internet counseling offered through military but id rather do face to face when he comes up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

